

IPOs to watch for in 2011 - kia
http://247wallst.com/2011/01/12/the-greatest-ipos-to-watch-in-2011-17-greats-and-then-some/

======
klukoff
There are also at least 9 upcoming internet IPOs in China in 2011:
[http://techrice.com/2010/12/27/the-china-gold-rush-
upcoming-...](http://techrice.com/2010/12/27/the-china-gold-rush-upcoming-
internet-ipos-in-2011/)

------
igravious
The Ghostery extension for Chrome tell me that there are 15 web bugs and
beacons on that site.

\- Google Analytics \- Quantcast \- Omniture \- Wordpress Stats \- Google
Adsense \- Woopra \- AddThis \- Advertising.com \- Facebook Connect \- Vibrant
Ads \- Mindset Media \- Real Media \- Comscore Beacon \- Tynt Tracer \-
TweetMeme

edit: this observation is off-topic of course, I merely mention this because
it's the most I have ever noticed on any page.

------
LeonW
I think an IPO for Facebook won't happen for quite a while. Def not before
2012.

